# Went ridin over the weekend!



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

here


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Uh Oh on the Kitty Cat.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't yall know cats don't like the water :nutkick:


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice video there young blood


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks and btw that first u see on my brute is a very awkward hole


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah i was a little dissapointed you didnt get back on and ride it out!! lol


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome video.. whats the name of those songs you used?


----------



## cmjbr750 (Mar 25, 2010)

nice stuff


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

this wasnt made by me bruteforce504.. but im pretty sure they are by colt ford...
and polairs425 ill have more vids of my actualy goin thought the hole! them wides like to float!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bruteforce504 said:


> awesome video.. whats the name of those songs you used?


colt ford sings those songs:rockn:.. nice vid


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

btw (i no u dont care) but that wasnt me on the mp or recon.. that was my freind


----------



## Shrek37 (Apr 28, 2010)

My cat loves the water:thinking:


----------

